# Toussaint River



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of a public launch or a park or something closest to the lake as possible. I know of a couple way upstream from the lake I need access closer to the lake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do you mean over by davis bessee? All the launches that I know of you have to pay 10 dollars to launch. Wild wings and fenwick are public. Fenwick is the better launch there. Try calling the happy hooker baitshop.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> Do you mean over by davis bessee? All the launches that I know of you have to pay 10 dollars to launch. Wild wings and fenwick are public. Fenwick is the better launch there. Try calling the happy hooker baitshop.


Yeah I'm looking to fish the river near the lake so I'm looking for a place to launch on the river


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Ok so a friend of mine and I were in a rather heated arguement. But he stated that this river is one of the better for bass fishing out of the Kayaks. I in turner disagreed lol have only seen or heard of catfish and carp out of the toussaint. If anyone can elaborate for me (I don't want any spots or things of that nature) just whether he is blowing smoke up my yak or not  because he has been known to do that!!! If this is a secret as well if this is what he says it is I would gladly take a pm!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Beef creek marina is on the tusaint river. 5 or 10 bucks to launch I think


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Ok so a friend of mine and I were in a rather heated arguement. But he stated that this river is one of the better for bass fishing out of the Kayaks. I in turner disagreed lol have only seen or heard of catfish and carp out of the toussaint. If anyone can elaborate for me (I don't want any spots or things of that nature) just whether he is blowing smoke up my yak or not  because he has been known to do that!!! If this is a secret as well if this is what he says it is I would gladly take a pm!


I've wondered about the weedy patches and pads in this area. I can think of one way of finding out for sure...


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Haha am def gonna head there just was wondering if I got any info before. You know what I've been doing in my spare time!!!!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Ive tried in my yak a couple of times w/o alot of success. I can think of better options in the area within 30 minutes in either direction of that area.. Just my opinion


----------

